# Sexi Tropical Scents?



## Amber*Christine (Apr 21, 2009)

Can anyone suggest something really sexy and tropical smelling?
Has anybody tried the Michael Kors Island perfumes?
I'm looking for something seductive for man hunting this summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Much thanx to whoever replies!


----------



## makeba (Apr 23, 2009)

michael kors island fragrances are very nice also Escada makes very sexy,sweet/citrus fragrances too. there is escada tropical punch that is my favorite of them.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

i agree with escada


----------



## Lil_D (Apr 24, 2009)

There's this perfume that you can only buy at Sephora called La Vanila- Vanilla Grapefruit it's a summer/winter perfume and I get a lot of compliments on it.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

Escada summer fragrances!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

I use incanto charms and dolce and gabanna light blue on days when I want to smell like an islander lol

if you are man hunting D&G light blue will have a line at your door...no hunt required!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TOTALLY agree with Escada and Ferragamo Incanto perfumes!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely ESCADA!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 25, 2009)

I tried Michael Kors Hawaii today, and it was wonderful!!


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

I think Kai is very nice.  It's very gardenia and white flower heavy, but I find it to be very tropical and summery.


----------

